# Letter sent from social welfare about invalidity pension



## jem20066 (4 Dec 2014)

Hi all, 
I'm just wondering if I could get some advice for a family member. 
They are on invalidity pension the last 6 years for serious mental health issues. Today they received a letter from social welfare asking them to fill out a form and send back all the details along with supporting documentation. Can anyone advise me on what they should send back and is this review normal?


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Dec 2014)

What type of detail are they looking for on the form?  

I suspect this is a simple form checking that he/she is still alive and living at the same address, and in the same circumstances as he/she was 6 years ago when he/she first applied.


----------



## Time (6 Dec 2014)

Sounds like a standard review form that a doctor has to complete. The doctor fills the form and sends whatever documents he/she sees fit. Nothing for the claimant to do as such.

They are supposed to review all claimants every 3 years at least. They are catching up on everyone at some stage.


----------



## flowerman (19 Dec 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> What type of detail are they looking for on the form?
> 
> I suspect this is a simple form checking that he/she is still alive and living at the same address, and in the same circumstances as he/she was 6 years ago when he/she first applied.



The form that is sent out regards invalidity pension is a 4 page questionaire form which has questions about various things,from how well you can clean your house,to how far you can walk or how much help you need to cook a meal or take a shower.Theres also questions about mental health,reading and concentration levels.

You have to fill in every single section and then they compare it to medical documents they request from your GP and hospital doctors.You also need to hand over any futher medical documents you have to prove your case to them.
They may also call you to Pearse Street for a full on medical exam if they wish to.

The DSP are currently reviewing everyone who is long term on Invalidity Pension at the moment.


----------



## flowerman (19 Dec 2014)

jem20066 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm just wondering if I could get some advice for a family member.
> They are on invalidity pension the last 6 years for serious mental health issues. Today they received a letter from social welfare asking them to fill out a form and send back all the details along with supporting documentation. Can anyone advise me on what they should send back and is this review normal?



Depending on how the depression was caused,dont forget to get your family member to apply for a disablement pension.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...sability_and_illness/disablement_benefit.html



They are entitled to it if they are deemed to be physicaly or mentally disabled by more than 15% of their normal health and fitness.

*Rules
You may get Disablement Benefit if you suffer a loss of physical or mental faculty because of:

An accident at work
An accident while travelling (on an unbroken journey) directly to or from work
A prescribed occupational disease*

*Loss of physical or mental faculty
The extent of disablement is assessed following an examination by a Medical Assessor who will assess the extent of your loss of faculty as a result of your occupational accident or disease. 'Loss of faculty' means your inability to enjoy a normal lifestyle because of the loss or partial loss of your ordinary physical or mental abilities as a result of your occupational injury or disease. In assessing the degree of loss of faculty, account is taken of how your current physical and mental condition compares to your pre-accident state of health and how you compare with a healthy person of the same age and sex.*



If deemed unfit in any way by your gp and by DSP then you  can legally claim Invalidity Pension and also claim a disablement pension too.
The disablement pension is paid to your bank account every month,if above 20% disablement.If below that and you get a once off lumpsum payment.


----------

